# Started 1st cycle today



## jublhu4 (Nov 29, 2015)

Other than my introduction, this is my first post here. I have done metric tons of research and nailed down a cycle I want to try. Its a test only cycle, 12 weeks. Was going to see if ya'll could overlook it and critique any necessary changes. Thanks in advance.

*All items are pharma grade. No issues whatsoever with bad gear.

Week 1-12 - 500mg Test Cyp (250 Sun AM/250 Wed PM)
Week 4-13 - HCG 500iu (250 Sun AM/250 Wed PM)
Week 14 - HCG 1000iu (250 Sun/Tue/Thu/Sat)
Week 15 - HCG 1500iu (500 Mon/Wed/Fri)
Week 16-19 - Nolva (40/40/20/20) Clomid (100/100/50/50)

I have Adex on hand for sides, but want to wait to take until sides show to prevent e2 crash.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 29, 2015)

Seems like HCG overload jmo, looks to be by the book though, enjoy and lift big!


----------



## Dex (Nov 29, 2015)

If it's pharm grade, the Test at 500mg/wk should work out well for you.


----------



## testfreak91 (Nov 29, 2015)

looks good man! only thing i would change is run your ai .25 e3d or e4d at small dose to control bloat and look leaner but you dont have to thats me. other than that your good to go brotha. have fun. 

btw run bloods atleast before and after and if you can 6 weeks into cycle


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks good sir, the only thing that I would change is week 15 bump hcg up to 1000 IU everyday if you can afford it & run that pct Clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 20/20/10/10/10/10.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 29, 2015)

Enjoy your run bro keep your diet in line with your goals and you'll be more then happy with the gains!


----------



## jublhu4 (Nov 29, 2015)

thanks guys. im excited for this journey to start.

ahh.. bloating.. awesome. 

ill start with a .5 adex e3d for now


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 29, 2015)

Have fun with it!!   Looks like a good plan.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Looks good sir, the only thing that I would change is week 15 bump hcg up to 1000 IU everyday if you can afford it & run that pct Clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 20/20/10/10/10/10.



Why do you suggest those changes?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do you suggest those changes?



Its more of a standard issue first time pct dose plus the hcg protocol. I got these theories & most of my education on steroids from megatron28. We've been friends for two years now and have literally read thousands of his and MrRippedZilla's posts.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks like you've done your reading..that's a very safe/cautious cycle. I wouldn't change any of the PCT dosages you have.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 30, 2015)

The good old days when I was writing these exact w0rds...My first cycle
Enjoy if friend...You will never enjoy another one the same and never get as good results as you will of this one my man!


----------



## gh0st (Nov 30, 2015)

I just took a double take. The HCG on cycle is good.

The HCG overload at the end is a little over kill. Esp for just such a basic cycle. Some may say you could even run this without HCG and just do a proper PCT with nolv/clomid
and keep your ai, preferable aromsin on hand.

IF running the HCG on cycle, which is how i recomend to run it, i dnt see a need to run it while the esters are clearing also. IN fact that could cause a decent amount of estrogen rebound. Especially when you have no Aromsin. Whic is the only AI i would suggest to use during PCT! I would use Adex during PCT!


----------



## gh0st (Nov 30, 2015)

PCT looks fine. Could even get away with just 50/50/50/50 clomid instead of the 100/100 for the first two weeks. Esp if you are getting proper, quality pharma grade ancillaries .Could also take the nolva at 10 mg for one extra weeek(5th week)

Example
40/40/20/20/10 Nolva
50/50/50/50 Clomid
HCG 250iu 2x per week on cyle. Stoping same time u stop your Test! You def did your research tho because i see yor starting te hcg during week 3 or 4! 
You dont have to switch up your PCT. This is just me talking here.

*BUT!!!*
You do need to re-think all that HCG! Esp , like i satated above, that you have no aromsin to run during PCT if you start to get estro rebound from the HCG, whish will happen taking HCG in very high dosages! ITs happened to me. Maybe some of the other broters will chime in here and give you some advice!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 30, 2015)

I would not lower the clomid. 
Aggressive pct is a key factor.


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like a great first run.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree, looks good.  Enjoy the gains and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd uo the deca to a gram a week.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd say lower the clomid to 50 a week. It's just a standard test cycle.

Once you get up in the 100mg+ region of clomid, studies show it can have harsh side effects, including vision problems.

I've ran 100 on deca cycles with no problems, but with  500 test, you should be fine with 50.

It's up to you, try 100, or just go with 50.


----------



## bvs (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like you have done your reading and the plan looks good. Get bloodwork and keep diet on track and you should make some nice gains


----------



## thqmas (Nov 30, 2015)

in fact, I'm quite impressed. looking good


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 2, 2015)

so far so good. Ill be taking my second pin tonight. having virgin sucks.. was a little tender for a day, but not too bad at all. thanks for all the replies fellas..


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 2, 2015)

having virgin muscle....


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just gonna give a little update. 

Everything seems to be going well. No issues as of so far. Sleep is much improved, along with sex drive being crazy. Haven't seen any strength gains yet, but its still early. I am more focused in the gym and am wanting to lift for longer and harder. I am up 12 lbs so far. Weighed in this morning at 232.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks like a blast !


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 11, 2015)

Good first cycle.  Watch it though, one leads to another and another.  It's a lifestyle choice.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 12, 2015)

jublhu4 said:


> Other than my introduction, this is my first post here. I have done metric tons of research and nailed down a cycle I want to try. Its a test only cycle, 12 weeks. Was going to see if ya'll could overlook it and critique any necessary changes. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *All items are pharma grade. No issues whatsoever with bad gear.
> 
> ...



Injecting Sunday am then Wed pm...exactly 3.5 days apart. Must be Zeiglers homeboy...


----------



## mickems (Dec 12, 2015)

Popeye said:


> I'd say lower the clomid to 50 a week. It's just a standard test cycle.
> 
> Once you get up in the 100mg+ region of clomid, studies show it can have harsh side effects, including vision problems.
> 
> ...




I agree with Pops. I always try to use as little as possible. Don't know if I'm being safe or just cheap. probably both.


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses and advice. Everything said is taken into consideration. Everything is going great so far.

Quick question about my ai. I have arimidex 1mg tabs. Ive been taking .25 every 3-4 days. I haven't taken any since the 9th and im wondering if I should go ahead and take another .25. I am not having any sides associated with high e2 (sensitive nipples, emotions, acne, etc.). I feel like my body is taking the test (500 cyp weekly) really well. I will be starting my hcg next week. Should I go ahead and take some of the ai for preventative measures or just wait until sides start to creep up?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone up to answer?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 16, 2015)

It's hard to answer, because I'm a true believer of doing blood tests while cycling.

Not feeling anything related to high E2 and having no sides means nothing. The E2 can slowly increase without you noticing and then one day - bam!

I will advise you to take it in low dosage as you did and as a preventative measure as you said.

Maybe someone else will say you don't need the AI (and they may be right), but I will feel really bad advising you so, just to see you in 3-4 weeks come back and post a question about how to treat gyno. So I prefer to give you a conservative answer that will not make me feel as an asshole if you do get the symptoms later on.

Another thing you need to take into account is that HCG aromatize (well, it's the test that aromatize, the HCG rises test levels). As you are planing to add HCG, I see no reason why you would drop the AI.


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Believe me, I am in no position to critique anyone's suggestion or criticize anyone's opinion.

I will go ahead and keep going with my .25 on same days as my pin. 

Another question for the minds. I will be starting my hcg (250iu) next week. Should I up my ai to .50 since hcg will also aromatize or just keep it at the .25 and up it if needed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 17, 2015)

Anybody wanna help a brother out?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 17, 2015)

Just keep with the .25 and up the dose if you start feeling symptoms. As always, I must advise you to  do bloods while on to check that everything is in check....

Well, the truth is I advise to do bloods before the cycle so the blood test while on will have something to compare to, but this is for another thread all together...


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks good brother!


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, started week 4 yesterday. Did my test and took my first hcg pin. Still taking .25 of adex on days of test. 

Im going to go ahead and get an apt for bloods within the next two weeks. What blood profiles should I ask to be tested?


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 21, 2015)

I was gonna edit my post and do an update, but time expired. 

Everything is going great so far. The pins are starting to hurt just a tad in my glutes. No the actual pin, but the oil coming in. Might move to a 1" needle and hit my delts for a couple weeks. Still too much of a pussy to hit quads. Starting to notice some strength gains. Excited for things to come. Trying to be as patient as possible.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2015)

Starting to hit the real starting point of the cycle. From here on out, you are gonna love this run. Prepare to feel like an animal


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 22, 2015)

Getting bloods soon. What profile levels should I specifically ask for?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 22, 2015)

You can read this Sticky. 

Pay attention to the reply of Popeye as well.


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 22, 2015)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 25, 2015)

Took my 8th pin yesterday. Been switching between right and left glute since 1st pin. The pins have been steadily getting more and more uncomfortable. Yesterday was pretty bad. I could feel all the oil going in and im pretty damn sore today. Is it just due to my using the same general spots over and over? Im hitting delts for the next couple weeks and going to give time for my glutes to heal.


----------



## Big ron (Dec 26, 2015)

If it's the pins and not the gear that's making you sore. Switch to insulin pins. My trt Doctor has me running all my test that way and I shoot it anywhere. Super easy and yes it is just as effective.


----------



## bigben66 (Dec 26, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Looks good sir, the only thing that I would change is week 15 bump hcg up to 1000 IU everyday if you can afford it & run that pct Clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 20/20/10/10/10/10.



If you are running HCG throughout the cycle at 500iu weekly, there is no need whatsoever for the old-skool HCG blast before PCT.

500iu should be more than enough to keep the testes nice and full and receptive to a standard PCT.

HCG should be run from week 1 until 3 days before commencing PCT.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 26, 2015)

jublhu4 said:


> Took my 8th pin yesterday. Been switching between right and left glute since 1st pin. The pins have been steadily getting more and more uncomfortable. Yesterday was pretty bad. I could feel all the oil going in and im pretty damn sore today. Is it just due to my using the same general spots over and over? Im hitting delts for the next couple weeks and going to give time for my glutes to heal.


injection speed and steady hands make a world of difference. 
For this reason, I never pin glutes. I simply can't do it comfortable and steadily. Ventro-glute is a breeze, up to 3ml in a delt is pretty comfortable for me. Quads I do if I'm not going to be doing squats for a few days.


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 27, 2015)

Tried to hit my shoulder this morning by myself with a smaller pin, no go. I tried using a 27g 1.5. Could not get the test in with a steady hand, due to it being so damn hard to push in. Went ahead and hit right glute again. I tried a 23g1 instead of a 23g1 1/2 and it was a lot more comfortable. Nearly as comfortable as the first couple initial pins. Im just hoping the 1" was long enough to get deep enough into the muscle. 

Energy has been steadily decreasing since starting my hcg. Don't have that "top of the world" feeling anymore. I had it the first 3-3.5 weeks, but its dropping off. Gonna schedule bloods for next week. Still only been taking .25adex on same days of test/hcg.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't know what's with me having my down days, but I'm all good now. 

Tomorrow I start week 6 of my cycle. I'll do a lengthy post at the end of the 6th week. I have bloods scheduled for Thursday. Going to have total test, free test, sensitive e2 test, lh, fsh, sugar, cholesterol, triglycerides, hdl, ldl.. a complete list. 

I am starting to see some slight size gains so far. My girl definitely notices the size difference. I've noticed I'm more cut than prior. Traps and chest have responded very well so far. Strength is steadily increasing. From all I've heard, I've barely got my toe in the water and significant differences start around week 8. Been toying with the idea of running an additional 3 weeks.


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 15, 2016)

How did the cycle work out?


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 15, 2016)

Everything is going great. Still going strong!!!!


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 17, 2016)

I haven't updated in a while and I'm bored, so here a quickie. 

I'll be starting week 7 on sunday.

My strength has gone thru the roof and it just keeps going. My weight skyrocketed at first, but has declined a little and leveled off. I started at 210, got up to 239 at highest, leveled off at 228-230. 

I'm losing inches in my fat areas, increasing definition, especially in my upper body. Vascularity has increased 10x. 

Been training hard on a Legs/Chest/Back/Delts&arms/rest. Very little cardio. 

No signs as of yet for high e2 levels. Showing moderate testicular atrophy, and semen volume significantly decreased. I had huge loads before, so the lady is enjoying that aspect. 

Other than that, been going smooth.  Hitting only glutes for pins and switching from 23g1 to 23g1.5 needles.. 

I don't want it to end.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 21, 2016)

Got my bloods done today. Should have results back within 5-7 days. My blood pressure was a tad high at 142/90. 

Got scribed for my next cycle. Test, hcg, adex, anavar. Not gonna be starting this one for a while tho. I still have 3 test weeks on my current.. not counting pct.


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds like the cycle went well!


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 22, 2016)

Still going strong.


----------



## gh0st (Jan 25, 2016)

Enjoy it man. Nothing like your first cycle! Always the best one!


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 30, 2016)

Question.. 

I hit a little bit of an injury, so I'm going to extend my 12 week to a 14 week. 

I have plenty of adex, clomid, and hcg on hand. My source couldn't come thru on nolva. 

Am I able to use the clomid on a 50/50/25/25, along with adex for a pct?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 30, 2016)

As I'm sure you know, you should've had that on hand before starting. But what's done is done. 
There are tons of places you can get nolva legally in the US.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 31, 2016)

Went to plan b and got some liquid tamox.. I would prefer tabs, but as of right now, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## jublhu4 (Feb 29, 2016)

Been a while since I updated. Everything is still going great. I finished by 12 weeks of test and now I'm on week 2 of hcg/ai only until full pct starts. 

At week 9 my test level 2158 and e2 was 34. Sounded pretty damn good to me, especially since it being my first cycle.


----------



## jublhu4 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm on my 10th day of pct and this sucks.. 2.5 weeks to go and the waiting game will start before next cycle.


----------



## jublhu4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Last two weeks of pct started yesterday. Already getting shit together for my next..


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Just read this whole thread, awesome work. Any before and after pics?


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 7, 2016)

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> Just read this whole thread, awesome work. Any before and after pics?


Have 2 days left on pct.. I'll get some taken and put up soon. 

Already have my next cycle lined up and ready to go, pct and all.. just have to play the waiting game now..


----------



## jublhu4 (Apr 13, 2016)

All done. 1st cycle successfully completed. 

Started around 215 and hit 239 at heaviest bout 8 weeks in. Ended pct weighing at 221. Lots of body fat lost and muscle gained. 

Don't pay attention to my ugly mug. I don't have any before pics. But I'm pretty happy with my results. 

I had an injury about week 9 or 10 that really hampered me and kind of stalled everything. My diet was not good. I could not eat enough. If my training and diet was on point, I could've prolly increased my results by 100%. My strength increased significantly tho.


----------

